# Looking to Purchase some old machine tool



## Capt45 (Feb 26, 2021)

Here is my problem; I located a old Sheldon Lathe that is in good operating condition with minimal tooling, but I don't know the particulars about the Lathe.  What model; are there parts available if the need arose; ect.?  What I do know is the Lathe was used by a fella that was a hobbyist Gunsmith and has since moved leaving this Lathe to be sold.  The Ways are in exceptional condition with only one nick from an obvious Chuck change.  I need to know if $2500 is a fair price and how to access the Lathes overall condition.  It has a 70" bed and a 12" swing as best I can tell.  It's set up with an Aloris tool holder but the seller wants extra for it.  So, basic information as to the model, ect and where I can get a manual.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## talvare (Feb 26, 2021)

You may be able to find some useful information here: http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=2133&tab=3

Ted


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks Ted, I'll give it a look.


Gary


----------



## martik777 (Feb 26, 2021)

Join
sheldonlathe@groups.io​
Parts not as available as South Bend, Atlas, Logan etc so make sure all the gears, backgears are good


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 26, 2021)

I did inspect the gears and they were in excellent shape.  Matter of fact all the edges of the gears were crisp and without any chip out, ect.  I think the owner did a gear replacement when he got the Lathe.  I just need to know the model of the Lathe to be able to find a  Operators/owners manual.  I have a smaller Lathe at the present (PM 1022) but this one is a LOT different.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 26, 2021)

I almost bought one like it a while ago. It's pretty simple to operate, took 5 mins to figure out after  being familiar with the South Bend. On the apron there is a 3 position selector for power crossfeed, long feed and threading, then the 1/2 nut lever and the clutch to engage power feeds.  The gear box should be self explanatory.  Then there will be the backgear engagement and reverse tumbler mechanisms which should be fairly obvious.

Post some questions in the Groups.io I mentioned above. They are very helpful. 

Here's a PDF I saved that may help:


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice, thank you.  Where would I look for replacement parts if needed?  That's a sticking point especially if I'm going to layout $2500 for a Lathe that might need parts in the future.


----------



## seanb (Feb 27, 2021)

Ebay for parts, Sheldon is long out of business. $2500 is pretty expensive for a 60 plus year old machine. What are you going to use it for? As i recall spindle bore is pretty small.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 27, 2021)

there are a lot of lathes out there for 2500$  especially if you don't mind a road trip.


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 27, 2021)

If you are in Kansas and it is semi local I would buy it....if he throws in the tool post.
As I recall there is not alot of used machinery in Kansas and if the condition is that good why take a road trip to buy something of lesser quality farther from home?


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

seanb said:


> Ebay for parts, Sheldon is long out of business. $2500 is pretty expensive for a 60 plus year old machine. What are you going to use it for? As i recall spindle bore is pretty small.


The measured spindle bore is 1 5/8" as measured from the Spider so a tad  larger than that.  Plenty of bore for my hobby turning.


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

I still need identification for this Lathe if someone can direct me in the right direction.  BTW, what's the most I should pay for the lathe (220V) with two 8" chucks (3 jaw and 4 jaw) with the Aloris tool post and 3 tool holders?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't sweat the price. Don't worry about replacements parts. If the bed and main pieces are good, just buy it. If you need parts, then you make them. The price will be nearly insignificant in comparison to the over all cost and compared to how much time you'll put into the hobby. A few hundred bucks extra should be about the last consideration. If the lathe is near by, the power is right, you have the space and ability to move it, it is in repairable condition - then move fast. A lathe like that will always sell on pretty easily. At 2500 your exposure is very small.


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 27, 2021)

The most you should pay is what it is worth to you and not what someone else might pay.
Condition says this machine is either well taken care of or seen little use.
Either way most of the machine is probably in good condition.
Tooling is huge as you can buy a peice of iron but without tooling all you have is a conversation peice. 
I would go 3000.00 as described with out a bad feeling....at 3500.00 he better be pulling every bit of tooling and accessories out no matter what it is.
In an area without many machine tools and by the description it is still fair game at 4000.00 but I feel that is on the high side BUT my area is flooded with old equipment, is yours?


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

Good points.  No, there's not much equipment (good) within 125 miles of me, so I guess if I want (don't need) this Lathe I'd better get to the business of contacting the owner (lives about 100 miles away) and striking a deal.  Still need to know the model so I can get a owners manual, ect.


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

Another question:  will the older Sheldon's, et. al. cut metric threads?  I think I know the answer to be no but just want to be sure.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking at the pics, you are getting a taper attachment with the lathe which adds to the value.
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2133&tab=3 has a bunch of Sheldon reprints and pics so you may be able to find your model.
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2133/25349.pdf purports to show model by serial number.
Best wishes!

.


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for that info.  My understanding the T in the description or model # can indicate a taper attachment OR tapered Spindle Bearings.  I don't/didn't see a taper attachment with the Lathe.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 27, 2021)

Any lathe can cut metric threads.  It simply easier on some depending how the machine is set up and what effort you are prepared to go to.

If the machine has an imperial lead screw, then you would need the conversion gear (a few options here, the most common is the 127T).  Form there you just need to sort out the change gears - Sheldon may provide a chart, or cruise the Internet, or do the math yourself. You could also convert to an electronic lead screw (see posts else where on HM).

It is even "possible" to generate threads with out a lead screw: taps, dies, copy systems, . . .

You should be aware that just because there is a lever for "metric" threading on a lathe with an imperial lead screw, does not mean you can cut all common metric threads.  I have an imperial lead screw and the metric threading option, but it won't do the 1.75mm pitch which is 12mm coarse. To get that I have to change end gears - which I don't have the alternate set.

The point here is that no lathe is perfect, eventually you just have to get on with what you want.


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree, and that won't be a deal breaker in the sum of things.  Right now I'm more concerning with the logistics.  Such as, where to put it, how to get 220v the the only side of the shop it would possibly fit into, ect.


----------



## Choiliefan (Feb 27, 2021)

You can make out the edge of the taper attachment behind the carriage in the first pic.


----------



## Capt45 (Feb 27, 2021)

That looked like a piece of angle iron to me. Thanks.


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 4, 2021)

I got the serial # off the Lathe today;  TMWQE 14765.  Any ideas as to when it was made.  My guess would be 1945, 46, 47.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 5, 2021)

Sheldan’s are good lathes. But 2500.00 seems a bit pricey unless it’s very well tooled up. I’m no expert on Kansas...but I thought you had a Boeing factory there. Should be some machinery in my opinion. So it can’t be a total machinery desert.


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 5, 2021)

What year is it Capt45?
Going over the pictures again it really does look in nice condition.


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 5, 2021)

That's what I'm trying to find out.  I now have the serial # TMWQE14765.  Figuring late 1940's .


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 9, 2021)

So I "pulled the trigger" on buying an old Sheldon 12 x 72 with quick change gear box and that's the good news.  I don't have a operators manual so I'm lost.  I'm looking on *bay for a manual and hopefully score one there.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 9, 2021)

I don’t know much about Sheldon Lathes. The little I’ve investigated shows a lot of11” and 13” lathes. Anyway they were somewhat popular and Vintage Machinery dot Org has about 60 downloads of Sheldon manuals and flyers. This might help you Capt


			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2133/23861.pdf
		






__





						Sheldon Machine Co., Inc. - Publication Reprints | VintageMachinery.org
					





					vintagemachinery.org
				




Here’s an ID’s catalog on Sheldons by serial numbers. Looks like maybe a M model ?


			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2133/25349.pdf


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks Tim; I've been to Vintage Machinery before, don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 9, 2021)

Congratulations......the addiction grows...lol


----------

